# Few 4 the Weekend



## sawhorseray (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 16, 2021)

Good ones ray. Especially the flagpole one lol


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 16, 2021)

Funny stuff. But the Helen Keller one is just plain Wrong!...JJ


----------



## kruizer (Jan 16, 2021)

ROFLMAO


----------



## WaterRat (Jan 16, 2021)

"I rounded up"


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 16, 2021)

Awesome Ray! I'm with Jake,  I just didn't know you and Bob were congressmen!

Ryan


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 16, 2021)

Just one to add Ray


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 16, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Funny stuff. But the Helen Keller one is just plain Wrong!...JJ



I know it's sick Chef, that was my favorite one! RAY


----------



## robrpb (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 16, 2021)

All good ones.  I like "How I Learned to Mind My own Business" oh and the Helen Keller was dark, lol.


----------



## Millberry (Jan 17, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> View attachment 480423
> 
> View attachment 480424
> 
> ...


LOVE THEM-------------------------------------------


----------

